# Straight v.s Bent



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

Plain and simple question. I was smoking a bowl of my Captain Black (first full smoke through and first where I only needed a single relight :woohoo:!) during a break at college, and got to thinking about the fact that I'm decidedly a bent pipe smoker, yet I've never tried a straight stem pipe. I have to wonder, am I missing out on anything by smoking only bent pipes, or is the difference simply one in personal aesthetic choice?


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Forgive me for having the temerity to "cross over" from the cigar forum, but I can actually answer this from experience. For I, like yourself, was *COLLEGE PIPE SMOKER GUY!* -- cue Superman music. And in all honesty, the chicks were really into it! :thumb: (23 years later...not so much).

Anyway...the difference between straight and bent is generally aesthetic, unless you clench the pipe in your mouth. If that's the case, you might encounter some discomfort when clenching a straight pipe, b/c it tends to put more stress on the jaw. My wife got me a straight pipe last summer and it definitely aggravates my TMJD.

Temporomandibular joint dysfunction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As with everything tobacco-related..."YMMV!"


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

I would say mostly aesthetic, but there are some functional differences. If you are buying sight unseen, I would say you have better odds with a straight pipe. They are easier to drill and you have less chance of a pipe being drilled high or low. Depending on the quality of the pipe, how it was drilled, and how much bend, some bent pipes will not pass a pipe cleaner without removing the stem. I tend to get some gurgle more often with a bent pipe, but I get tobacco juice in my mouth more often with a straight. 

I like to be able to clean my pipes without removing the stem, so I prefer pipes that will pass a cleaner. I do have some bent pipes that won't pass a cleaner that provide excellent smokes, but I smoke them less often since I have to take them apart to clean them. It's really not that much extra work to take apart, but the fact that I have to wait for it to cool down completely and then clean it. I normally forget about it for a couple hours or days before it gets cleaned, and by that time the juices have hardened. 

All that being said, the only shape I don't have that I really want to try at some point is an Oom Paul, so don't put too much weight on my musings above.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I would say 99% of it is aesthetics. I find certain curved pipes to be rather feminine looking, so when it comes to a curved stem I am really picky. On the same note, nothing beats a nice curved stem pipe while clenching and reading. The center of gravity is just better for clenching with a curved stem. Some curved stems can be a pain to pass a pipe cleaner through too, which is something to consider. 

99% of my collection is big, straight billiards. I like the utilitarian look and masculinity of a straight pipe stem so that is predominantly what I buy. As far as straight up smoking quality, I have a curved Savi that is one of my best smokers, and a couple straight Custombilts that are awesome smokers as well. As one would think, a stem has little to do with actual "smoke-a-bility" seeing as that is bowl construction.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Aesthetics do come into play but there are functional difference as well. Long time pipe smokers eventually learn what works best for them. Straight Stem Pipes tend to smoke hotter than Bent Stem Pipes, mostly noticeable, with Virginia Blends. Straight Stem Pipes also have a tendency to drip accumulated moisture/juice back onto/into the smokers lips/mouth. Also, if you like to hold your pipe in your mouth, while doing other things with your hands, it is far easier and far more comfortable, with a bent stem pipe.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Ditto Branzig. I prefer straight pipes and have mostly billiards, with some Canadians. I do have some bents, but I'm picky about them. The main issue I have with bents is the pipe cleaner issue.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

I find bent pipes might gurgle a tad more but nothing that can't be solved my drying and packing properly. 
As far as looks and functionality goes I stand the mid-ground and prefer pipes with a slight bend to the stem as they both look nice like a straight pipe but not so rigid, and also have a more relaxed feel while clenched. For me full bend is too much, and perfectly straight is too much, just a little droop and nice flow are what I look for.
I clench probably 60% of the time and for me nothing beats the comfort and style of a pipe bent like a Savinelli 413.


----------



## DocBone (Feb 20, 2014)

I prefer bent to straight myself, though I've only had one straight pipe. I like how bent pipes look and smoke but I also like the look of some straight pipes.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Personal preference, really.

When I first started on pipes, I lusted after full bends like Oom Pauls. But I've personally found straight pipes or pipes with only slight bends to smoke better for me. They seem less likely to collect moisture and gurgle. I'm sure there are higher end full bends that smoke better than any straight in my collection...but straights just seem to smoke better to me.

OTOH, all of my cobs are bent. But MM's bent cobs aren't as curved as a full bent briar.

Full bends are probably easier to clench for longer periods. Although I do clench to a degree, I'm not one to hold a pipe between my teeth for the entire length of the smoke, so this isn't really an issue for me.

Straight pipes function better as pointing tools during heated conversations LOL


----------



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)

For strong Aromatics i use bent pipes,also are good for clench but i don't do it often.I have many straight pipes too but give me some hard time when it's time to work with the mouthpiece in a modification.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I smoke both, and I can find no describable differences in the way they smoke. The most important difference, imo, is that bent pipes keep the bowl out of your line of sight, so you can see better. I smoke bents when I am writing at the computer, reading, and fly fishing. I smoke straights the rest of the time (as a rule). Bents are a little harder to keep clean, and tend to get gunk build-up more right at the bend, so you need to be a little more attentive in cleaning them. 

Other than that, there are straight pipes that are light, and can be held in your mouth all day (I do it all the time). And, there are bents that are too heavy to hold in your mouth, like a lot of Nording Freehands. These are easy-chair pipes. 

In the end, it just comes down to what you like. There is no law that says you can't smoke both.


----------



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)

Gigmaster said:


> imo, is that bent pipes keep the bowl out of your line of sight, so you can see better.


And use the lighter better because you see the flame,you can't burn the rim this way.


----------



## ThatKidWithTheFace (Jul 4, 2014)

Even though I'm a total clincher, I prefer straight pipes.


----------

